

How CBT snapped me out of my work malaise - philipkd
http://dearcharlottebook.com/2012/02/cbt-blowing-mind.html

======
pjscott
So, if I'm reading this right: your chronic worrying and your inaccurately
pessimistic appraisal of your life was using up lots of time and motivation,
and by correcting that belief you seem to have fixed that problem?

------
dholowiski
Can you please explain what CBT is, beyond "cognitive behaviors therapy"? What
specifically does the therapist do? I've been unable to find an actual
description that makes any sense.

